# British TV



## Cadge (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello there, I'm new to this site so this question may already have been asked. Does anyone know if there is a way to obtain British TV. I've heard you can stream it through your computer for a fee but don't know where to start.

Many thanks.

Cadge


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Cadge said:


> Hello there, I'm new to this site so this question may already have been asked. Does anyone know if there is a way to obtain British TV. I've heard you can stream it through your computer for a fee but don't know where to start.


If you still have a home in UK with a TV or set-top box (preferably with Sky or Virgin), then the best and completely legal way is to get a slingbox (around £100, £180 with HD), which sends the signal to your PC/laptop in Italy by broadband. Provided you have fast enough speed and enough bandwidth at both ends, you can get very good pictures. You control the channel by using a software installed on your PC/laptop in Italy, which looks like a virtual remote control.
Another way is to sign up with VPN (virtual private network, for around £5 a month) and then watch British TV using BBC iPlayer, ITV Player and Sky Player (if you subscribe to Sky). VPN gives you UK internet address, so won't be blocked by British broadcasting stations. Don't waste time with free proxy server available online, as it doesn't work or pictures will be terrible or connection unreliable.
https://www.my-private-network.co.uk/ works well and quite cheap.
Quality of connection depends on your bandwidth and download speed in Italy, and partly on how busy the connection is (e.g. for top Premier league clashes).


----------



## tcrocker (Nov 9, 2010)

*TV*



Cadge said:


> Hello there, I'm new to this site so this question may already have been asked. Does anyone know if there is a way to obtain British TV. I've heard you can stream it through your computer for a fee but don't know where to start.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Cadge


If you are streaming through your PC most of the UK main five channels are online without paying anything extra.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tcrocker said:


> If you are streaming through your PC most of the UK main five channels are online without paying anything extra.


But if you try to watch them through iPlayer, ITV Player etc, they will block the signal as you are connecting from a non-UK internet provider. To get around this, use VPN as I suggested.


----------



## tcrocker (Nov 9, 2010)

*Reply*



Joppa said:


> But if you try to watch them through iPlayer, ITV Player etc, they will block the signal as you are connecting from a non-UK internet provider. To get around this, use VPN as I suggested.


I thought it was too easy


----------



## paolojackie (Jul 27, 2009)

*british tv*



tcrocker said:


> I thought it was too easy


 you can get a sat dish and a virgin/sky/freesat box and get all freeview chanels bbc1/2 itv ect


----------



## paolojackie (Jul 27, 2009)

*british tv*



paolojackie said:


> you can get a sat dish and a virgin/sky/freesat box and get all freeview chanels bbc1/2 itv ect


the dish might have to be big depending on what part of italy


----------



## La-Fiaba (Dec 12, 2010)

Youtube is quite good for watching the oldies, and its free. Am currently watching back to back Jonathan Creek!


----------



## sian64 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Uk tv*



Cadge said:


> Hello there, I'm new to this site so this question may already have been asked. Does anyone know if there is a way to obtain British TV. I've heard you can stream it through your computer for a fee but don't know where to start.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Cadge


Hi,
I get all the UK TV live on my Lap Top from a company called ..FilmOn , you can pay monthly but i paid for a whole year. Just look it up on the internet and you will get a sample of what it's like. I used to have Sky but they took off the BBC from their platform on the 1st of March last year so i cancelled my subscription ! 
As long as you have internet at home and the signal is good (mine isn't that great but it's better than nothing !)you should be able to watch all your favourite programmes....i also found a great place on FB called "Bring Back BBC Entertainment On Sky " where many expats exchange ways of getting UK TV, have a look at that as well. Hope i've helped in some way.

Good Luck !


----------

